# Radon SKEEN TRAIL 9.0 / 10.0



## BiCManiek (25. Mai 2022)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Da Radon in meiner Nähe leider keine physische Verkaufsstelle anbietet, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand in der Nähe von Berlin (100km +/-) Radon SKEEN Trail 9.0 oder 10.0 in Größe 18'' oder 20'' besitzt und könnten  Ihr Fahrrad für eine kurze Probefahrt „mieten“, um Rahmengrößen zu testen?

Wenn jemand dieses Thema liest, aber keins dieser Fahrräder besitzt, aber dennoch einige Kauftipps teilen möchte, können Sie dies gerne hier tun -> Forum


MfG

Marcin


----------

